# Shops/garages offering discount to members



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Can we have a lits of shops offering discounts to members for parts accessorys, services etc and the amount of discount each is willing to give ie 5%/10% 50% ( I wish ) Please? I think it would benefit both shops/garages and the membership to know who around the country will offer a discount over their normal prices. I know a number of clubs both car and motorbike who do this for the membership. Cheers.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Les, if you join the TTOC (not sure if you have already) there's a section on the website (www.ttoc.co.uk) which shows all those offering discounts to *TTOC* members.

There isn't an equivalent for the TT Forum - it would be so hard to regulate. Anyone could see a discount on here, register and use it. Think that would be a tad unfair to 'regular' users.

Remember the TTOC and the TT Forum are not the same thing. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep gottcha. Cheers.


----------

